# Locast Location



## Mugley (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm in the Minneapolis market and locast is not showing up in my guide. Sling, Tivo+, Tubi, and Pluto all appear but locast does not. The locast application has been installed and I created an account with locast. I spent an hour on the phone with Tivo Support trying to get it to work. I completely reset my 4k stream. The 2nd time I called in the Tivo support rep told me there was no integration of locast into the stream guide. At this point I'm wondering if the issue has to do with my location settings. Does anyone know how the stream determines it's location settings?


----------



## JaMon (Mar 1, 2021)

Mugley said:


> I'm in the Minneapolis market and locast is not showing up in my guide. Sling, Tivo+, Tubi, and Pluto all appear but locast does not. The locast application has been installed and I created an account with locast. I spent an hour on the phone with Tivo Support trying to get it to work. I completely reset my 4k stream. The 2nd time I called in the Tivo support rep told me there was no integration of locast into the stream guide. At this point I'm wondering if the issue has to do with my location settings. Does anyone know how the stream determines it's location settings?


Did you figure out how to get locast on your guide? I still can't figure it out. I don't get tubi on my guide either.


----------



## Mugley (Nov 10, 2008)

JaMon said:


> Did you figure out how to get locast on your guide? I still can't figure it out. I don't get tubi on my guide either.


Unfortunately, I haven't found a solution. TiVo support is terrible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

You may have to ask locast to check what your IP address appears to them as from what area? it may be incorrectly geo fenced.
From the TiVo support article
Tivo Customer Support Community

Note: If you are not in a supported Locast area, Locast channels will not be visible in the Guide.


----------



## Mugley (Nov 10, 2008)

I believe my location information accurate. I've tried that troubleshooting step. The locast app works fine when launched directly. I am still not getting any locast guide information in the stream app.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

JaMon said:


> Did you figure out how to get locast on your guide? I still can't figure it out. I don't get tubi on my guide either.


I just activated a 4k stream and Locast is in my guide. I do pay the $5 fee/donation.
All I did was download the program and activate it with the code at the Locast website.

This is the reason I bough the 4k, being able to use Locast.


----------

